# Echinodorus martii flower



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

Ok God blessed me witha big Echinodorus martii plant in my 62.5G. It has about 3 rossets, 5 flowerstalk.









Now the plant has plantlets were the flowers were, what do I do?










When,how do i cut the plantlets ? were do i put them?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The leaves on the plantlets appear to be damaged by low humidity. I would cut off the flower stalk at the base and float it in the tank until the little plants have several leaves and roots. Then break them off and plant them.


----------



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

Yes. The tank has a hood with a opening in the back. As the Echinodorus is in one of the back corners, the flower stalks got out through that opening.. I'l try to pulverize some water for the rest of the stalks.

I'll do what you said. Thank you very much.


----------

